# Oor Lass A36



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Does any one have a photo or can give me some of the history of this vessel built in Fraserburgh in 1931.She was at one time owned by DL and GJ Forsythe of Stonehaven and was sold to Lybster WK104 where she was destroyed by fire in 1958. Was she built as Oor Lass ?? and where was she before Stonehaven?
Many thanks


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Found this; not a very good photo will keep trying. Derek

http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=142865


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks very much Caledonia really appreciated!!


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

No luck I am afraid with my search; as an after thought it might be worth emailing the Fraserburgh Heritage Centre, they may have a source or can give you further guidance, this is their website. http://www.fraserburghheritage.com/

email [email protected]e.com

When I was doing some research for a Trawler a few years ago, I found the Peterhead Library had a lot of old photos.

Good luck with your quest. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Just noticed there was another photo of the Oor Lass on the same website http://trawlerphotos.co.uk/gallery/...r-lass-at-rest-inside-the-breakwater&cat=1202 Derek


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry for the belated answer Derek...After a long search I got a pic of her last night ..All best


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Linnea LL590 said:


> Sorry for the belated answer Derek...After a long search I got a pic of her last night ..All best


Glad you found what you wanted. Derek


----------

